# Weird beak



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I noticed one of my chicks has a weird beak. It is short and funny looking. Does anyone know what this might be? Should I worry about it? She eats and drinks normal and also has grown the same as the others.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Another pic. It would only post one from my ipad


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Sorry I can't be of help but just posting to track this cause I would love to see what people say I had a chick that was similar to this and couldn't find anything myself . 


Current flock: 51


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like it's been debeaked. Did you get her from a hatchery?


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I am sure she was, as I bought her from TSC.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yea, then it was debeaked for whatever reason. Normally they don't do that to day olds for consumer sale.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok thank you, this just means the beak was trimmed and it will grow back right?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Hard to say. Depends on how much was taken off. If it was just the tip,yes it will grow back, if it was actually cut into the quick and cauterized, it never will.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Fiere said:


> Hard to say. Depends on how much was taken off. If it was just the tip,yes it will grow back, if it was actually cut into the quick and cauterized, it never will.


Ok thanks, I guess I will just wait and see what happens. Hopefully it won't cause any problems for her.


----------

